# Dies irae verdi - mozart piano video



## mozarta (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi, Here's my piano version of VERDI'S REQUIEM (Dies Irae):






You can also check my version Of MOZART's Dies irae cheers:






Thx for your comments or impressions cheers


----------

